# Bottom wire you should try an avoid!



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Here is some bottom wire you should try an avoid if at all possible! True you can get by with it for a while but sooner or later this type of wire will cost you, so please consider at least 1/2x1/2 wire for your bottom whether it is a fly pen or loft!









Shot with CD MAVICA at 2008-05-02


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AGREED!! That looks extremely dangerous.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Just one look at that wire and one can see rats and snakes and other animals can enter loft the and kill your birds. .GEORGE


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

george simon said:


> Just one look at that wire and one can see rats and snakes and other animals can enter loft the and kill your birds. .GEORGE


And I would think *very* uncomfortable for the birds.  

Cindy


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I agree on the wire, but the pigeons are beautiful.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope you warned whoever this loft belongs to, I would hate to see these darling birds befall a tragedy that could occur at any time.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I wouldn't even use that for poultry, looks to be about 14 gauge so even a dog or **** could work that wire and get to the birds.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm not sure who the loft belongs to? I was just surfing and happened onto that picture and I thought it would be a good illustration for new people on what not to do, not trying to berate anyone, but if this person does see this I just hope they take it the right way, this post was meant to help not criticize!


----------

